# Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung



## noname1997 (1. Januar 2013)

*Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Hallo liebe PCGHX-Community,

ich brauche mal eine einfache Erklärung, was man für Teile bei einer Schnellkupplung braucht. Ich suche G 1/4" auf 16/10er-Schlauch-Schnellkupplungen für einen Mora3 an einer Seitenwand. Und eigentlich suche ich eine Lösung, bei der die Schnellkupplung einen 90°-Winkel hat. Wie könnte das funktionieren?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Hab mich jetzt kürzlich ganz breit damit beschäftigt. Also scheinbar sind die einzigen Schnellverschlüsse, die was taugen, die Koolance- oder die CPC-Verschlüsse. Die CPC kannste einfach in den Schlauch reinschieben und mit einer Schelle fixieren. Gibt aber keine mit 10mm Durchmesser. Gibt nur 9,5er Kupplung und Stecker und noch zu große, 12,7er als Kupplung und  Stecker. Bei Koolance siehts schon besser aus. Da gibt es einmal als G1/4" Kupplung und Stecker und auch für 16/10er Schlauch Kupplung und Stecker. Die Verschlüsse von Phobya taugen wohl nichts, da diese den Durchfluss wohl ganz derbe bremsen, je nach Pumpe um 30-50%. Also lieber nicht die nehmen. Gibt wohl einen Grund wieso die Phobyas komplett 5€ kostet und bei Koolance allein eine Seite schon 10€.

Beim 90°-Winkel würde mir auf Anhieb nur einfallen die Koolance-G1/4" zu nehmen und dort dann direkt dahinter ein L-Stück mit einem G1/4" Innen- und Außengewinde zu verbauen, also so einen. Da die Koolance-Verschlüsse aber aufgedreht werden, also schieben, drehen, abziehen, könnte das Trennen der Teile mit L-Stück zum Kunststück werden.

Und wenn du wissen willst, wie die überhaupt funktionieren: Da hab ich jetzt auch noch nicht hinter geblickt. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## noname1997 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Bei den G1/4"-Anschlüssen sind dann auf beiden Seiten der ganzen Kupplung G1/4"-Anschlüsse oder nur auf einer Seite?


----------



## santos (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

erst einmal nur auf einer Seite, Du musst ja irgendwo den Schlauch dran packen. Bei den Verschlüssen solltest Du auf die Bezeichnung VL3N  oder VL4N achten, das sind die High Flow Schnellverbinder, sehen so aus. Wobei diese defekt sind, der innere große Ring klemmt unten und verschließt nicht mehr richtig.http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=p1020537zrl9s.jpg


----------



## Bene11660 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Hey ich versuche mich mal an einer Erklärung:
Der männliche Teil der Kupplung drückt in der Weiblichen Kupplung einen Ring nach hinten, welcher einen Wasserdurchfluss ermöglicht, im männlichen Teil passiert dies ebenfalls, allerdings wird hier der innere Ring rein Gedrückt. Beide Anschlüsse sind mit Federn versehen, die bei einem Abkoppeln die Ringe wieder nach vorne drücken, um Wasseraustritt zu vermeiden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noname1997 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Ok, dann werde ich das ganze wohl so machen, dass die Reihenfolge so aussieht:
Mora3 -> L-Stück -> Männlicher Teil -> Weiblicher Teil

Oder müssen der männliche und weibliche Teil andersrum gesetzt werden? Sprich: Welcher Teil der Schnellkupplung hat ein G1/4"-Gewinde und welcher Teil den Schlauchanschluss?

Ich würde diese Sachen nehmen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65183
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss G1/4" AG auf Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65148
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - L-Stück - Außen G1/4 auf Innengewinde G1/4 - black nickel L-Stück - Außen G1/4 auf Innengewinde G1/4 - black nickel 64055

Hat meine ausgewählte Schnellkupplung, denn einen 16/10-Schlauchanschluss? Wenn nicht, welche Teile müsste ich dann kaufen damit ich vom G1/4"-Gewinde des L-Stücks auf einen 16/10-Anschluss komme?


----------



## Bene11660 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Wenn du an das weibliche Stück ein 16/10 Schlauch anschließen möchtest, empfiehlt sich eher das hier:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131
Dann bräuchtest du keinen extra Verschraubung mehr


----------



## noname1997 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Also wäre die Reihenfolge so richtig?:

Mora3 -> L-Stück -> Männlicher Teil mit G 1/4"-Gewinde -> Weiblicher Teil mit 16/10er-Schlauchanschluss

L-Stück: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG Winkeladapter Doppel 45° drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG 64101
Männlicher Teil: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss Schott G1/4" auf Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss Schott G1/4" auf Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65158
Weiblicher Teil: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Zunächst mal: Wozu brauchst du Schnellkupplungen, wenn der MoRa sowieso an der Seitenwand fixiert wird?

Dieses L-Stück was du dir raus gesucht hast, kannst du nicht vernünftig abdichten (nur mit Teflonband im Gewinde). Von Anschlüssen mit solchen nicht abdichtbaren Gewinden würde ich grundsätzlich die Finger lassen - mal ganz abgesehen davon ist es nicht drehbar und in irgendeiner Stellung stehen bleibt, die du nicht voraussehen kannst. 

Keines der Teile die du raus gesucht hast, hat einen 16/10er Schlauchanschluss (gibt´s für die Koolance VL3 auch nicht). Wenn du 16/10er Anschlüsse verwenden willst, musst du diese per Doppel-IG-Muffe an die Außengewinde der Kupplungsteile anstücken. Das ganze Konstrukt wird aber an jedem Anschluss ziemlich lang - das sollte man nicht unterschätzen. 

Hab dir mal zusammengestellt was du bräuchtest:
Warenkorb (16/10er Anschlüsse, Muffen und Doppelnippel natürlich nach Wahl)

Da das auch ein ziemlich teurer Spaß ist und optisch auch nicht sehr ansprechend wäre mit den langen und schweren Kupplungsprügeln, würde ich das anders lösen, wenn du weiterhin meinst, dass du da wirklich Schnellkupplungen brauchst.

Entweder du nimmst außen Schläuche für die es direkt passende Kupplungen auch mit  Winkelanschluss von Koolance in VL3N-Ausführung gibt (13/10 z.B.), oder du nimmst die Tüllen-Version der VL3N und setzt sie einfach in die außen liegenden Schläuche (mindestens am Radi brauchst du dann natürlich trotzdem noch passenden Anschlüsse). Ich persönlich würd es mir ganz sparen und lieber vernünftige Gehäusedurchführungen (evtl. mit Kugelhähnen zum Absperren) machen.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (2. Januar 2013)

Passt!


----------



## noname1997 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Also die Schnellkupplungen wollte ich deshalb, weil der Mo-Ra3 sonst immer an den Schläuchen hängen würde. Wenn ich dann aber mal den Radiator ganz entfernen will würde das ohne Schnellkupplungen ein Riesenaufwand sein. 

Ich werde das ganze nun, aber anders lösen:
Mora3 -> 90°-Anschluss -> kleines Stück Schlauch -> Schnelltrennkupplung

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber nickel 16/10mm Anschraubtülle 90° drehbar G1/4 - gerändelt - silber nickel 62325
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Kupplung (High Flow) - VL3N 65131
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 16/10mm (ID 3/8" OD 5/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65133


----------



## VJoe2max (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Oha die 16/10er Koolance-Kupplungen hab ich auf deren HP noch gar nicht gesehen - obwohl mir gerade dämmert, dass ich die doch schon mal wo gesehen habe. Wahrscheinlich sind sie mir auch bei AT begegnet. 

So geht´s auf jeden Fall auch problemlos 
Knapp 67€ sind zwar auch noch ganz schön viel Kohle dafür, aber wenn du häufig den Radi abkoppelst lohnt es sich ja vllt. trotzdem.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Dieses L-Stück was du dir raus gesucht hast, kannst du nicht vernünftig abdichten (nur mit Teflonband im Gewinde). Von Anschlüssen mit solchen nicht abdichtbaren Gewinden würde ich grundsätzlich die Finger lassen - mal ganz abgesehen davon ist es nicht drehbar und in irgendeiner Stellung stehen bleibt, die du nicht voraussehen kannst.



Einen mit Teflonband abgedichteten (! dicht muss er erstmal sein !) Winkel mit ewig langem Gewinde kann man so stehen lassen, wie man will


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Klappt nicht wirklich - hab das schon paar mal probiert .

Würde höchstens mit ner G1/4"-Kontermutter gehen damit sich das Gewinde nicht mehr bewegen kann.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Gibts eigentlich auch brauchbares für 11/8 Schlauch? Ich hab hier inzwischen Kupplungen 2 Kupplungssets liegen und beide passen nicht..bei der einen geht der Schlauch gar nedd erst rauf, bei der anderen geht der gut drauf dafür bekomm ich dann die Mutter nicht mehr zugedreht weil die Wandstärke zu dick is....


----------



## VJoe2max (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Was hast du denn für Kupplungen? 10er Überwurfmuttern kann man aufbohren oder 11mm Überwurfmuttern kaufen. 

Die einzig brauchbaren Schnellkupplungen die ohne Adapter mit 11/8er Schlauch harmonieren sind CPC mit 9,5mm Tüllen, aber da ist vernünftige Schlauchsicherung unabdingbar, obwohl der Schlauch recht schwer drauf geht (warm machen hilft).


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*



Kuhprah schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich auch brauchbares für 11/8 Schlauch?


 
Ich glaube nur die CPCs. Ich selber will es jetzt mit VL3N-Koolance-Verschlüssen realisieren, die auf beiden Seiten G1/4"-Anschlüsse haben. Diese CPC-Ansteckdinger mag ich persönlich nicht so.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

/sign. Die CPCs kann man sehr gut nehmen.

Umgekehrt wäre mir aber keine Schnelltrennkupplung bekannt, die a) empfehlenswert und b) mit 10er Überwurfmuttern versehen ist. Also würde ich auch definitiv nicht bohren, um eine solche mit 11er Schläuchen zu kombinieren, sondern das ganze schnellstens zurücksenden.


----------



## Kuhprah (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Kupplungen? 10er Überwurfmuttern kann man aufbohren oder 11mm Überwurfmuttern kaufen.



Einmal hab ich nen Set von dneen hier: Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N Koolance Schnellverschluss 10mm Tülle (3/8") Stecker (High Flow) - VL3N 65176 Da passt mein Schlauch nicht drüber.... keine Ahnung welcher Schlauch passt, aber der 11/8er nicht 

Und einmal das Set : Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Schnellverschluss Set 10/8mm Schott - black nickel 65089 Passt auch nicht... 

Also welche Optionen hab ich nun? Noch nen Satz kaufen oder für die Koolance nen passenden Schlauch holen? Aber welcher passt dann? Für 11/8 find ich nirgendwie gar nix


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Auf die Koolance Kupplungen passen alle Schläuche mit 10mm ID (also 13/10, 14/10 oder 16/10).
Die Phobya-Kupplungen stammen von Druckluftkupplungen ab und sind eigentlich ungeeignet im Wakü-Bereich. bei denen müsste man die Überwurfmuttern aufbohren oder ersetzen, wenn man sie mit 11/8er Schlauch verwenden wollte. 

Mein Rat wäre aber die Koolance-Kuppöungen mit passenden Schlauch zu verwenden, da sie x-mal besser sind.


----------



## Kuhprah (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Okay, also 13/10er Anschlüsse und Schlauch organisieren udn das System auf 13/10 umstellen  Passt, danke dir  Und da kann ich alles kaufen wo 13/10 im Namen hat?

Brauch ja eh nur bissle Schlauch, und insgesamt 8 neue Anschlüsse fürs G1/4 Gewinde. Is immer noch günstiger als noch nen Satz Kupplungen zu kaufen 

PS: Ich find die blöde Angabe bei aquatuning bei den Schäuchen nedd.. is das der 13mm 3/8" oder welcher is das?

Der da: http://www.aquatuning.ch/product_in...8-ID--Clear-3-3m--10ft---Retail-Package-.html


----------



## Vulnerabilus (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Ich habe meinen Mora3 auch mit Koolance VLN3 Schnellkupplungen und 13/10er Schlauch angekoppelt.

Allgemein stehen die 13/10er ja im Ruf, schnell zu knicken, jedoch trifft das für die Primochill-Schläuche überhaupt nicht zu die auch in der Hinsicht ausgezeichnet sind.


----------



## santos (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

@Kuhprah
den Masterkleer gibt es nicht in 13/10mm. Er hat eben 3/8 Zoll gleich 12,5/9,5mm. Der sollte aber auch auf 13/10er Anschlüsse passen, ist eben etwas enger, aber dafür passt die 13/10er Verschraubung besser.


----------



## Darki88 (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Mit welchem Schmiermittel kann ich die O-Ring der Schnellkupplung  befeuchten ohne dass es schädlich für den Kühlkreislauf ist?  

Wenn der O-ring trocken ist....bekommst sie kaum zusammen geschweige auseinander.

Edit: Mein fehler war glaubig dass ich derzeit 2mm O-Ringe verbaut habe...Orginal sind es aber  1,78mm....


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Laut Hersteller soll man sie einfach mit Wasser befeuchten, da die Kupplungen auch schaden nehmen sollen wenn sie trocken zusammengesteckt werden.


----------



## zwergimpc (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

darf ich da mal unverschämterweise  einhacken zu thema koolance ist das a und o der schnellkupplung. wie schlecht im Vergleich sind da die normalen von acool, hatte mir die bestellt und geplant einzubauen. haben die eine hacklerige Mechanik oder halten die nicht ganz dicht? was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen das die koolance als Referenz genannt werden?


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

@Darki88:
Nimm einfach das Wasser, was du dann sowieso in den Kreislauf kippst.


----------



## IICARUS (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Erklärung einer Schnellkupplung*

Zu den Koolance kann ich nichts mit beitragen, da ich sie noch nicht hatte, habe aber von ALC die Eiszapfen verbaut und bin mit diesen sehr zufrieden. Lassen sich leicht trennen und normal auch gut wieder zusammenstecken.


----------

